# March Fourth for GM's Day!!



## Heathen72

It's clear from another thread I was reading that many GM's out there don't feel appreciated, and clearer still that many players don't appreciate the amount of work their GM's are putting into their games*. So what I propose is *GM'S DAY* 
GM's day is the day the gaming community would celebrate all the hard work our GM's do for us. It would be like Mother's day or  Father's day, and give us all the chance to pamper our GM. 
Maybe we could run a game for them as well!**
Of course, it would get all commercialised, and gaming stores would put ads up like *"What are YOU getting your GM this GM's day?"* and we would all end up spending lots of money, but that all comes later. What we need now is to pick a date! 
All the good ones are taken of course (December 25, April 1, Feb 14th, October 31st) so we all we have left is the also ran dates...
Any suggestions? Which date would be the perfect GM's Day, and why?

*Okay, we have a date -March 4th. Now all we have to do is make it happen.* 

*This is not true of all players and GM's of course. Some Players are very appreciative, and some GM's seem to be venerated, but you get my drift...

** Oh for all those players out there saying "What about Player's day?" - to paraphase my parents - Every day is Player's Day

Edit: to confirm the date.


----------



## Mark

03-04

It is a day and a command.

March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!


----------



## astralpwka

March 4th is my son's birthday, so it would be easy to remember for me.  And I would get presents too, not just my son. 

Or would that be too selfish? uhh... yeah... wife would kill... bad mojo... End of March is better.


----------



## Mark

astralpwka said:
			
		

> *March 4th is my son's birthday, so it would be easy to remember for me.  And I would get presents too, not just my son.
> 
> Or would that be too selfish? uhh... yeah... wife would kill... bad mojo... End of March is better. *




It's always going to be someone's son's B-Day no matter when it is. 

I think it is too good a slogan to pass up.  It also falls at a time when business for retailers can be otherwise slow, which is good for them, and aren't manufactured holidays all about the buying and the spending and the giving and some such like that?


----------



## Noldor Elf

13th of July

It includes both numbers with most magical nature: 13 and 7.


----------



## Sanackranib

*GM's Day*

I propose we do a GM's day every time the 13th of the month falls on a friday. As this is only 2-3 times per year It will allow the GM some much needed time off (to plan his game) at a time when he normally would have to work. 


WAAAAAA hahahahaha


----------



## Heathen72

*March 4th is good*

And I like July 13th too, although my favourite would be July 7 (the seventh of the seventh) as it not only sounds cool, but it's also my birthday. On the other hand, they are both pretty close to July 4th which I hear is a pretty important date for a lot of our American friends out there.

March 4 is good - easter is still a good month away and Valentines day long gone...


----------



## Balgus

January 20th. (1/20)

the best and worst of days for a DM (as per the d20 dice)

You know that you are in for a treat because it is DM's day, but you are dreading what your players will do to you/ for you on that day...


----------



## Gargoyle

Balgus said:
			
		

> *January 20th. (1/20)
> 
> the best and worst of days for a DM (as per the d20 dice)
> 
> You know that you are in for a treat because it is DM's day, but you are dreading what your players will do to you/ for you on that day... *




I like this better because it's coming up sooner than March.


----------



## Crothian

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I like this better because it's coming up sooner than March.   *




And it's close enough to the Ohio Gameday (1/18/03) that we can celebrate it there!!


----------



## John Crichton

Personally, I like either March or August.  There is really nothing cool going on in those months.


----------



## The It's Man

Before our group starts playing we roll a d20; if it's a 20 next day we game will be DM's day. 
Ofcourse there a modifiers, but I can't disclose those.


----------



## Moe Ronalds

I like the sound of January 20th. Or, if we wanted to be odd, we could always go for February 29th...


----------



## Mark

Ah, but GMing isn't exclusive to games that use the d20 as their system and weapon of choice and August, to a great many people, means Gencon (although this year it is being held at the end of July.)

March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!


----------



## WanderingMonster

December 20th.

D20.

Catchy.  Nice Beat.  You can dance to it.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

I cast my vote for Mark's slogan.

March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!


----------



## Crothian

Maybe we should put it to a vote.....


----------



## Heathen72

Mark said:
			
		

> *Ah, but GMing isn't exclusive to games that use the d20 as their system and weapon of choice and August, to a great many people, means Gencon (although this year it is being held at the end of July.)
> 
> March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!  *




You'll note that I called it GM's day, and not DM's day


----------



## Mark

spunkrat said:
			
		

> *You'll note that I called it GM's day, and not DM's day *




Absolutely.  That's why I pointed out that the d20 corelation might be a bit restrictive.


----------



## fba827

*SHOULD BE EN WORLD ANNIVERSARY DAY!  *

The day should be the date EN World first went live!

Why?
 What better resource for GMs?
 It is an honor to a site that has no doubt shaped all of our gaming in some small or large way

(as to what that actual date is, I don't have handy ...)


----------



## RangerWickett

*Re: SHOULD BE EN WORLD ANNIVERSARY DAY!  *



			
				fba827 said:
			
		

> *The day should be the date EN World first went live!
> 
> Why?
> What better resource for GMs?
> It is an honor to a site that has no doubt shaped all of our gaming in some small or large way
> 
> (as to what that actual date is, I don't have handy ...) *




That would be January 1st.  I think you'll find there's already a holiday most people celebrate then.  

I vote March 4, and I kinda want to use it in Asgard issue 8, since it is Holiday-themed.  This thread only has a few hundred views, but Asgard is read by thousands!!!!!

So decide what day you want quickly, so I can put it in the mag.


----------



## fba827

*Re: Re: SHOULD BE EN WORLD ANNIVERSARY DAY!  *



			
				RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That would be January 1st.  I think you'll find there's already a holiday most people celebrate then.
> 
> *




ARRGG!!  That settles it, News Year's Day for the Gregorian calander needs to be moved to a different date and January 1st can be GM's Day.


----------



## FickleGM

I like "March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day" as well.  Heck, I feel so strongly about it that I am putting it on my calendar right now.

In fact, I think that I am going to start treating that day as if it is the official GM's Day. 

Mark, you should start preparing cards, labels, icons, etc. in preparation for the holiday.

T-shirts, coffee mugs, key chains... the list goes on forever (no wonder Halmark likes to manufacture holidays...)


----------



## Sanackranib

*GM's Day*

March is good for me. with the long streach between new years and menmorial day we need somthing there.  I saw a post earlier that said "Personally, I like either March or August. There is really nothing cool going on in those months. "

while I have to cast my foth for march. I have to disagree that nothing cool happens in those 2 months (march has my birthday and august sees my wifes birthday)

So celebrating it in march is a buy one get one free for me!


----------



## Mark

FickleGM said:
			
		

> *I like "March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day" as well.  Heck, I feel so strongly about it that I am putting it on my calendar right now.
> 
> In fact, I think that I am going to start treating that day as if it is the official GM's Day.
> 
> Mark, you should start preparing cards, labels, icons, etc. in preparation for the holiday.
> 
> T-shirts, coffee mugs, key chains... the list goes on forever (no wonder Halmark likes to manufacture holidays...) *




Ultimately, I think it is up to spunkrat about the _marketing_ of GM's Day but my feeling is that EN World could use the revenues from such sales to fuel what I believe most of us consider the best single site/resource for GMs that exists...EN World.  With spunkrat's permission, I think Morrus should get some design ideas from some of the talent here in the community and get some t-shirts, mugs, etc. as well as some e-cards in production as soon as can be done. 

(He really ought to get some ENnies' promotional materials together also, IMO.)

All in all I think GM's Day is one of the best ideas to be thought up in a long while and spunkrat should be congratulated for his inspiration.  I hope some of the many publishers that utilize EN World as a conduit to the community would jump on board soon to help snowball this idea.


----------



## Wicht

My vote also goes towards March 4.

The date just has a ring to it.  Good date Mark and good idea SpunkRat.

Of course if the debate can't be decided on voice votes, then Morrus could allow a poll for this single issue.


----------



## MerakSpielman

March fourth is *MY* birthday! Cool! I'm in!


----------



## John Crichton

*Re: GM's Day*



			
				Sanackranib said:
			
		

> *March is good for me. with the long streach between new years and menmorial day we need somthing there.  I saw a post earlier that said "Personally, I like either March or August. There is really nothing cool going on in those months. "
> 
> while I have to cast my foth for march. I have to disagree that nothing cool happens in those 2 months (march has my birthday and august sees my wifes birthday)
> *



I was speaking more along the lines of in general, of course.  

March has St. Patty's Day (not a real holiday, at least for my family) and while August may have GenCon (in past years) what better month to give honor to deserving GM's than at the biggest gaming Con?  

But I do seem to be in the minority.....


----------



## blaster219

Bearing in mind that the vast majority of GMs don't go to Gen Con but all endure March 4th.

March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!


----------



## Gargoyle

Ok, I change my vote to March 4th for GM day, but there's no reason we can't have a DM's day also.  

I vote for DM's day for 1-20.  December 20th may have a nice ring to it, but December has enough holidays with Christmas, etc.  and I want lots of presents (or at least 1 nice one) on DM's day.  Yep, it's all about greed for me.


----------



## Terraism

March Fo(u)rth in this quarter, too!


----------



## Heathen72

*Let's go with March 4th!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ultimately, I think it is up to spunkrat about the marketing of GM's Day but my feeling is that EN World could use the revenues from such sales to fuel what I believe most of us consider the best single site/resource for GMs that exists...EN World.  With spunkrat's permission, I think Morrus should get some design ideas from some of the talent here in the community and get some t-shirts, mugs, etc. as well as some e-cards in production as soon as can be done.
> 
> (He really ought to get some ENnies' promotional materials together also, IMO.)
> 
> All in all I think GM's Day is one of the best ideas to be thought up in a long while and spunkrat should be congratulated for his inspiration.  I hope some of the many publishers that utilize EN World as a conduit to the community would jump on board soon to help snowball this idea.  *




Thank you Mark, and I hope it takes off too. Thanks also for the cool date. Concerning the date, I think it might be for the best if we go with March 4th. If need be we could just put it to a vote, but it seems more expedient to just go with that date. (It appears to be the most popular, anyway.) Does anyone mind this presumption on my part? If it's a real concern for enough people, I will make a poll...

As far as giving Morrus permission to merchandise goes, go for it. It would be so cool to have such an idea take off, (even if it does end up all commercialised) and be able to say "That was my idea!" (and Mark's too - Thank's for the cool date)  

But remember at the end of the day it's about thanking the GM's. Sure we might sell loads of "World's Best GM's Mugs" but the important thing is that we let our GM's know we appreciate all the work they do to ensure we have a good time every weekend / fortnight / month etc. That can be as simple as buying them a drink on the day.


----------



## Matt Black

I think there needs to be some sort of tradition tied to the day. All the best holidays have one -  whether it's glutting on turkey or chocolate eggs, igniting small packets of gunpowder, or putting objects wrapped in paper under a dead tree branch... GM's Day needs something like that. Something simple, yet symbolic. Like treating your GM to nachos and Mountain Dew in bed... Mmmm.

MB


----------



## Moe Ronalds

to the above: I'd be rather disturbed if my players broke into my bedroom while I was still in bed. Plus, my group has two GMs (we alternate campaigns) so they'd have to go to all the work of breaking and entering into two houses!


----------



## Mark

*Re: Let's go with March 4th!*



			
				spunkrat said:
			
		

> *But remember at the end of the day it's about thanking the GM's. Sure we might sell loads of "World's Best GM's Mugs" but the important thing is that we let our GM's know we appreciate all the work they do to ensure we have a good time every weekend / fortnight / month etc. That can be as simple as buying them a drink on the day. *




Truer words were never spoken.

Thanks for giving your go ahead to Morrus, though.  As simple as a thank you can be, it never hurts to get the word out and give people some easy ways to express their gratitude.  I'm guessing that's the whole idea (at its root) of greeting cards, anyway.  _*shrug*_

Perhaps if Morrus and the many publishers who frequent these boards step up to the plate with this idea it can really get off the ground and start to fly.


----------



## Fast Learner

*Amen, bruthas and sistas!*

GM's Day is a great idea, and March is the perfect month.

Great ideas, all!

March Fo(u)rth!


----------



## Desdichado

March 4th it is!  Well, for me at least.  If the rest of y'all don't like it, tough!  That's when I'm celebrating.  We don't have enough holidays in March, and I'm pushing to get the day off for religious reasons!  

And the traditional food of GMs day has to be _pizza_ and Dew, of course.  Nachos are nice, but not in that "it just totally says I'm gaming right now" kinda way.


----------



## Matt Black

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> And the traditional food of GMs day has to be _pizza_ and Dew, of course.  Nachos are nice, but not in that "it just totally says I'm gaming right now" kinda way. [/B]




I totally agree. I just liked the image of our GMs happily waking up to a huge bowl of guacamole & cheese-smothered corn chips. I thought it sounded more disgusting.

Anyway, players really should be paying for the GM's pizza, nachos, caviar, whatever _every_ time they play. Perhaps the point to make on GM's Day is that you're totally _not_ gaming right now - you're just treating your GM, without expecting a game in return. Take the guy (gal) out to dinner _properly_ - they choose the restaurant. If this works out, all the best steak houses should be booked out by mid-February.

MB


----------



## alsih2o

one of you people who has a record of being succinct ith language (and uses capitals and all) should make a form we can all send our congressmen  

 MARCH FO(u)RTH for international dm day!!!




 (now, if i can only orchestrate national potters week....)


----------



## NeghVar

I cast my vote for March 4th...does the coal and onions still apply for a bad DM/GM?

Later!


----------



## annadobritt

March Fourth sounds good to me!  

But why does it remind me of boot camp?


----------



## Gargoyle

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *March 4th it is!  Well, for me at least.  If the rest of y'all don't like it, tough!  That's when I'm celebrating.  We don't have enough holidays in March, and I'm pushing to get the day off for religious reasons!
> 
> And the traditional food of GMs day has to be pizza and Dew, of course.  Nachos are nice, but not in that "it just totally says I'm gaming right now" kinda way. *




Where are the cheetohs!!???


----------



## RangerWickett

I'll make sure that we put it in Asgard 8, so people know to celebrate.  And more importantly, to buy.


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro

Damn my dyslexia.  I was really intrigued by the thread title at first 

-F


----------



## LostSoul

What about a Player's Day?  Too many people hype about the DM being God.  We need to foster more active players.  Thus spake LostSoul.


----------



## Heathen72

*Player's day?*



			
				LostSoul said:
			
		

> *What about a Player's Day?  Too many people hype about the DM being God.  We need to foster more active players.  Thus spake LostSoul. *



I used to ask my parents "When is kid's day?" to which they used to reply "_every_ day is kids' day." I think the analogy translates pretty well. 
That said, I am not knocking players - I am one myself most of the time. And it is as a player that I am proposing this day - because I want to show my GM's how much I appreciate the work that goes into their games - preparation that so often remains unseen. It certainly isn't about fostering the attitude that GM's are God.

Player's day?
Maybe we should just see if this one takes off first.


----------



## Sanackranib

*GM's Day*

March 4 is ok with me but I recomend miniatures if we are looking for somthing symbolic. I know as a DM I like to use the right figure for the encounter. and nothing says "D&D" like mini's (except maby dice- but I already have all the dice that I need)


----------



## Katerek

This is a sweet idea

I think it would be neat if this actually took off.

In order to reach the most people we should send something to the folks over at Paizo and even see if we can get a few companies to make notes of iton their web pages and newsletters and whatnot.


----------



## Mark

Katerek said:
			
		

> *This is a sweet idea
> 
> I think it would be neat if this actually took off.
> 
> In order to reach the most people we should send something to the folks over at Paizo and even see if we can get a few companies to make notes of iton their web pages and newsletters and whatnot. *




If you are volunteering, I am sure that no one will mind... 

Also, it would be a great idea for everyone supporting the idea of GM's Day sending Email to the various publishers and try to garner their support as well.  It's all about mobilization of sentiment now, friends!


----------



## Ashtal

Whoop! March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!

And only 10 days before my birthday!  I gotta make sure I take over the GMing reigns again before then.


----------



## Fiery James

*May 4th*

I like the March 4th tie-in.  That's clever.

I also like December 20, which could be abbreviated as D20.

But, my personal choice, is May 4th, 'cause it's Luke Skywalker day.

- James


Get it?  May the fourth be with you!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

Here's my vote!

1) March 4th

2) The traditional gift for GM 's day should be a miniature. It's a fairly cheap gift (if you're not buying GW stuff, anyway) and it is a gift that keeps on giving!


Wulf


----------



## Gospog

I vote for March 4th (it helps that it is 6 days before my birthday).

This is a great idea!  Of course, being the GM 95% of the time makes me a "little" biased.  

I don't know if there should be a customary gift as such, as a GMs' players should already know his/her preferences.

What I do propose is that grateful players plan on running a game for thier GMs.  I know that (almost) every time I get to play, it is a gift!


----------



## CRGreathouse

Hey, thi sounds like a great idea!  Maybe my mind is just warned from too many years as DM, but...



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *Also, it would be a great idea for everyone supporting the idea of GM's Day sending Email to the various publishers and try to garner their support as well.  It's all about mobilization of sentiment now, friends!  *




I may be able to help out on this end.  March Fo(u)rth!


----------



## Argent Silvermage

Gotta add my 2 cents...
March 4th


----------



## goodmangames

This is a pretty cool idea. Maybe various publishers could offer one-day specials for the "holiday" -- or gift certificates that players could purchase for a GM -- or...?? I'm in!


----------



## ladyofdragons

such a cool idea!  March 4th sounds great, nothing else going on in March except for International Irish Get Drunk Day.

Shopkeepers should love it, great chance to sell off more RPG stuff!


----------



## JoeGKushner

As I'm one of the two DMs in my group, I agree that this could be an interesting man made holiday.  Now if only work would give it to me off...

Perhaps Mark could tie it into the Games Day at Games Plus in Mt. Prospect?  Move schedules around or something or a belated GM Day bash?


----------



## alsih2o

have you hugged your G.M. today?









 does your d.m. really want you hugging them?


----------



## Negative Zero

great idea! imma cast my vote for the March 4th idea too! the question remains though, how do we make this a more widespread phenomenon?

~NegZ


----------



## Tortoise

I think this is a rockin' idea.

Since in my day job I'm in contact with large numbers of game retailers I'd be willing to spread the word to them and recommend that they put up signs about it two or so weeks ahead of whatever date gets agreed upon (looks like March Fourth which I also vote for) to help hype it and help them feel appreciated too.

Morrus, post an update to the news page with the official word on the date (to make it all official-like) and I'll begin the word of mouth advertising for GAMEMASTER'S DAY.


----------



## Mark

Tortoise said:
			
		

> *I think this is a rockin' idea.
> 
> Since in my day job I'm in contact with large numbers of game retailers I'd be willing to spread the word to them and recommend that they put up signs about it two or so weeks ahead of whatever date gets agreed upon (looks like March Fourth which I also vote for) to help hype it and help them feel appreciated too.
> 
> Morrus, post an update to the news page with the official word on the date (to make it all official-like) and I'll begin the word of mouth advertising for GAMEMASTER'S DAY.
> 
> *




Thanks! 

Please go right ahead and do everything you can to promote "March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!"

It's this sort of grass roots support that will make this work!


----------



## Heathen72

*Now all it takes is some leg work*

So, *March 4th *  it is. 
Now all it takes is a bit of legwork to get it off the ground. That may be as simple as spreading the word on the net, or, as Mark suggests, approaching the publishers to get them on side. Have we a  list somewhere of publishers and gaming sites that it would be appropriate to send this too?

Thanks everyone for the great ideas and offers of help to get it up!! Let's _make_ it happen!!


----------



## Nightfall

It's got my vote.


----------



## Fevil

March 4th is my Birthday!!

Thats two sets of presents in one day for me!!

It gets my vote. Damn straight it does.


----------



## Ashy

Sounds tarmy to this tiefer!


----------



## MEG Hal

*Ok I am in also*

As a player (mostly) I think this is a cool idea, I will see if we can post something on our site (after X-mas) as well as have a March promotion, maybe all adventures (GM stuff) free shipping etc... a GM bundle for Dragonstar and Fantasy etc...I have time so let me see what I can come up with.

Someone needs to get Tsyr etc...to do a logo or something.

Any ideas for a logo?

How about a face from above glooming down (scary from clouds w/ lightning) and a little hand with a box wrapped present reaching up from below and in the middle it says GM's Day 3/4


                                           XXXXXXX
                                              0   0
                                                 +
                                            ______



                                          GM's Day 3/4



                                                &
                                           XXXXXX
                                           X        X
                                           X        X
                                           XXXXXX
                                             Y Y Y 
                                               Y Y
                                                 Y

This is why I am an art director not an artist


----------



## the Jester

I like the March 4th idea- even though I'm not a big fan of puns- and I _really_ like THG Hal's poster idea!  Any particularly artistic folk want to make one up?  We could make it available for download and tell our FLGS about it, they could print it out and post it up... I think that would rock!


----------



## Sunglar

*My vote!*

Count my vote:

March 4th

I have a great set of players and feel appreciated, but the official day can’t hurt!


----------



## Fast Learner

I'm considering working a bit on some potential logos, but I have one question (and this is important for everyone doing so). Is it:

GameMasters Day

GameMaster's Day

GameMasters' Day

Gamemasters Day

Gamemaster's Day

or

Gamemasters' Day

?

I've tried to fined the common usage of "Mother's Day" on the web (the location of the apostrophe obviously being an issue), but haven't seen a consensus.

Thoughts?


----------



## Grim

march fo(u)rth is great! My birthday is the 31st of that month, so thats perfect for presents! GO GM'S DAY!


----------



## Lela

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> *I'm working a bit on some potential logos, but I have one question. Is it:
> 
> GameMasters Day
> 
> GameMaster's Day
> 
> GameMasters' Day
> 
> Gamemasters Day
> 
> Gamemaster's Day
> 
> or
> 
> Gamemasters' Day
> 
> ?
> 
> I've tried to fined the common usage of "Mother's Day" on the web (the location of the apostrophe obviously being an issue), but haven't seen a consensus.
> 
> Thoughts? *




Correct American grammar would be "GameMasters' Day" with the apostrophe being on the end.  Since the day belongs to GameMasters (two caps in there, plural) it should go on the end.

The reason I say two caps is because it's normally two words.  But that doesn't work for the Big Day nearly as well as one word.  

Also, I'm putting the second cap in to remind us of our GMs truely being Masters of their craft.


----------



## Mark

Lela said:
			
		

> *Correct American grammar would be "GameMasters' Day" with the apostrophe being on the end.  Since the day belongs to GameMasters (two caps in there, plural) it should go on the end. *




Ah, but it's all about focusing on the one to whom you are appreciating (like Mother's Day!  ) but I think best to go with *GM's Day!* without spelling it out.  If someone doesn't know what it is, they will have to ask and the spreading of the word will continue...


----------



## I'm A Banana

Christmas has Santa....red and green
Saint Pattie's has the leprechaun...green
Valentines has Cupid...red and pink
New Years has a baby...white and black
Thanksgiving has a turkey...brown and orange
Easter has the bunny...blue and pink
July has the Patriot...red, white, and blue
Haloween has the Pumpkin...black, white, and orange

GM's day?

GM's day has the Dice...purple and yellow (for royal colors of royal purple and gold)

Now I'm going to have to find a school some where, and, on May 4th, force them to cut little dice out of paper and hang them from the cieling in a big GM's day celebration with lunch being Pizza and Pop! Decorate the room in purple and gold!

MWahahahaha!


----------



## Lela

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah, but it's all about focusing on the one to whom you are appreciating (like Mother's Day!  ) but I think best to go with GM's Day! without spelling it out.  If someone doesn't know what it is, they will have to ask and the spreading of the word will continue... *




I've edited my post above to give more reasons why.  It was before your post came up.  Sorry.


----------



## Fast Learner

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah, but it's all about focusing on the one to whom you are appreciating (like Mother's Day!  ) but I think best to go with GM's Day! without spelling it out.  If someone doesn't know what it is, they will have to ask and the spreading of the word will continue... *



Is it actually "GM's Day" or would it be "GMs' Day"?

I certainly agree with Lela's assessment about proper grammar (pretty straightforward), but unfortunately (or fortunately), proper grammar doesn't make it right. For example, it's called "Veterans Day," without an apostrophe. It's called this by the Veterans Administration (now known as the Department of Veteran Affairs). Note the lack of apostrophe in the original agency anme, too.


----------



## Mark

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> *Is it actually "GM's Day" or would it be "GMs' Day"?*




March Fo(u)rth for *GM's Day!*


----------



## Lela

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> *Is it actually "GM's Day" or would it be "GMs' Day"?
> 
> I certainly agree with Lela's assessment about proper grammar (pretty straightforward), but unfortunately (or fortunately), proper grammar doesn't make it right. For example, it's called "Veterans Day," without an apostrophe. It's called this by the Veterans Administration (now known as the Department of Veteran Affairs). Note the lack of apostrophe in the original agency anme, too. *




I agree that most don't use propper grammar but that doesn't mean we shouldn't.  It would give us a baseline and a feeling of, well, knowing that while the American Government can't seem to do it, we can.

Besides, it might add to the negitive image of gamers if we do it wrong.

As for the apostrophe being at the end, I say it isn't just for my GameMaster.  It's for GameMaster's everywhere.

I don't mind it being GM or GameMaster though.

[Edited to add the following
We should also remember that Eric Noah is a Teacher and/or Liberian.


----------



## Wicht

I think that just on a visual basis "GM's Day" looks better than "GMs' Day".

As far as mascots, I think the old cartoon Dungeon Master would be great.


----------



## Mark

Lela said:
			
		

> *I agree that most don't use propper grammar but that doesn't mean we shouldn't.  It would give us a baseline and a feeling of, well, knowing that while the American Government can't seem to do it, we can.
> 
> Besides, it might add to the negitive image of gamers if we do it wrong.
> 
> As for the apostrophe being at the end, I say it isn't just for my GameMaster.  It's for GameMaster's everywhere.
> 
> I don't mind it being GM or GameMaster though.
> 
> [Edited to add the following
> We should also remember that Eric Noah is a Teacher and/or Liberian. *




There are arguments that can be made on every side of a nebulous issue but it makes no difference in the long run.  It's not about governments or how any one person decides they wish to celebrate the occasion.  It isn't about someone being right or wrong.  It's not about Eric, either.   The original propsal has it as "*GM's Day*" and let's not bog this down in committee, please.  Trust me on this.  _It is what it is because it is..._



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!  *


----------



## Winterthorn

*Weee!*

I *love* this idea! (I guess I'm showing my bias as a DM? )

Btw: not meaning to cast a little rain, but _we_ know GM stands for Game Master--those less knowledgable about our hobby could very likely associate GM with General Motors, and GM's logo is everywhere... We don't want confusion... (Or am I being silly?  )

Okay, in support of this wonderful idea I'll try to post a poll about it...


----------



## Mark

*Re: Weee!*



			
				Winterthorn said:
			
		

> *Btw: not meaning to cast a little rain, but we know GM stands for Game Master--those less knowledgable about our hobby could very likely associate GM with General Motors, and GM's logo is everywhere... We don't want confusion... (Or am I being silly?  )
> 
> Okay, in support of this wonderful idea I'll try to post a poll about it... *




No need to worry.  We'll educate where need be and debunk those who try and tell us differently...

Poll?  To what end?


----------



## Winterthorn

> Poll? To what end?




Encouragement. It is quick and easy to vote--not everyone wants to post a comment. A poll offers a great scan of community opinion too...

(I'm just tryin' ta help da cause )

W.

PS: here's the poll if you like...


----------



## pisceanmars

*.*

count me in for march 4th


----------



## Wicht

Admit it, you are just looking for an excuse to make a poll aren't you 

I think the idea is already a _fait accompli_.  Now all that is left is hammering out the details and spreading the word.


----------



## Mark

Wicht said:
			
		

> *Admit it, you are just looking for an excuse to make a poll aren't you
> 
> I think the idea is already a fait accompli.  Now all that is left is hammering out the details and spreading the word. *




I'm guessing that at this point a poll would get closed, but they are fun to make. 

I think the details are all there, now.  It's a holiday and we know why.  Now comes the spreading of the word...


----------



## Wicht

Mark said:
			
		

> *I think the details are all there, now.*




I don't know about _all_ the details 

 I would like to hear more ideas on ways to celebrate this coming March Fourth.  Are we really going to have official holiday colors and a mascot or is that a personal preference thing.  Or are we just going to let the traditions make themselves over the years?  How commercialized can we make this and is there anyway for those of us on the ground floor to make a little something out of this


----------



## Mark

Wicht said:
			
		

> *...are we just going to let the traditions make themselves over the years?*




This is the best case scenario from my perspective...


----------



## Lela

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There are arguments that can be made on every side of a nebulous issue but it makes no difference in the long run.  It's not about governments or how any one person decides they wish to celebrate the occasion.  It isn't about someone being right or wrong.  It's not about Eric, either.   The original propsal has it as "GM's Day" and let's not bog this down in committee, please.  Trust me on this.  It is what it is because it is...
> 
> *




You just like your slogon the way it is.

But, whatever, let's go with GM's Day to avoid an arguement.  We don't want to mare such a historic occation.

At least when my players (or anyone else for that matter) mentions the discrepancy, I can say I fought to make the Grammar right but it was no avail.


----------



## Winterthorn

> Admit it, you are just looking for an excuse to make a poll aren't you



Yea... Well, to be honest, I read this thread and saw only a small population of ppl posting several times in less than 2 days... I'd like to see more voices. A movement needs the power of many...

But making the poll was also a bit of fun too 

Ah, well...

W.


----------



## Fast Learner

Note that there already had  one poll about it, with 56 responses, so there were at least 56 people who had something to say about it.


----------



## Heathen72

*Details, details....*



			
				Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I would like to hear more ideas on ways to celebrate this coming March Fourth.  Are we really going to have official holiday colors and a mascot or is that a personal preference thing.  Or are we just going to let the traditions make themselves over the years?  How commercialized can we make this and is there anyway for those of us on the ground floor to make a little something out of this  *




I agree with Mark on this one. I think it is best we leave it up to the individuals as to how they celebrate the day. By all means lets come up with a logo or a poster that we can use for _ENworld_, but I wouldn't worry too much about coming up with 'official' details and the like. Now that we know the date, let the day establish its own traditions. Hopefully, the good ones will stick! 

Oh, and I know you were only joking, Wicht, but I might take the opportunity to suggest that we don't try to make a buck out of this. Let's make the day our first gift to our GM's.   
I am not saying that it won't get commercialized (in fact, unless we show the marketers out there the merchandizing opportunities it probably won't get off the ground) just that I think it best that from the start the focus be on our GM's and not on ourselves.  
Otherwise, what is the point...

PS: I personally prefer GM's day, and an while an argument can be made to suggest  either is more correct, GM's Day looks better.


----------



## Lela

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> *Note that there already had  one poll about it, with 56 responses, so there were at least 56 people who had something to say about it. *




Not that the poll was mentioned here (other than there might be one), so people who weren't hanging out front didn't know about it (me for one).


----------



## Lela

*Re: Details, details....*



			
				spunkrat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> PS: I personally prefer GM's day, and an while an argument can be made to suggest  either is more correct, GM's Day looks better. *




Now we're having capitalization issues!!!!!  

Will the maddness never cease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

I already voted in a poll about this nto to long ago... could've sworn I said something about it....but perhaps not!

I love the March 4th idea!  and good lord... too tired to try and think of something intelligent soundign to say... urrgh...


----------



## Crazy Dog

YEEAAAHHH! 

March 4th is my birthday!!!

Ehmm.... 



COFF!! COFF!!

.... sorry!


----------



## Lela

Crazy Dog said:
			
		

> * YEEAAAHHH!
> 
> March 4th is my birthday!!!
> 
> Ehmm....
> 
> 
> 
> COFF!! COFF!!
> 
> .... sorry! *




Apparently the chance of having a B-day on March 4th is higher than any other day of the year.  Interesting.  I'll have to let my old Math Professor know about that one. . .


----------



## BrooklynKnight

i just wanna chime in.......march 4th is too close to my bday on the 25th of Feb........that means less presents......although......it could also mean D&D oriented presents instead of other crap.......so whichever.

how exactly are you gonna get this to go national? You gonna ask the national legislature to ratify this as a national holiday? And then the UN to ratify it as an International Holiday?


----------



## Lela

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *i just wanna chime in.......march 4th is too close to my bday on the 25th of Feb........that means less presents......although......it could also mean D&D oriented presents instead of other crap.......so whichever.
> *



*

See what I'm saying here.  It's like some kind of black hole for birthdays. It seems you were able to resist ArthurQ.  But only just. *


----------



## darklight

This is a great idea!
Getting the publishers and FLGS' to participate would be cool. I'd volunteer to contact the FLGS' in Denmark, since this should definitely be an international holiday.

oh, and march 4 sounds good

darklight


----------



## Mark

darklight said:
			
		

> *This is a great idea!
> Getting the publishers and FLGS' to participate would be cool. I'd volunteer to contact the FLGS' in Denmark, since this should definitely be an international holiday.*




By all means, begin to spread the word to Denmark! 

I see that spunkrat has suggested that a logo needs to be fashioned.  Perhaps someone could volunteer?  Maybe FastLearner is working on something already?  Maybe something that leaves some space in the middle so that publishers/stores can add their own 200 x 200 logo in the lower half (and place on their websites) as in -

________________________
March Fo(u)rth for
GM's Day!

supported by
(insert pub logo here)
________________________


Or some such configuration...?


----------



## Matt Black

Okay, so maybe we could let the traditions of GM's Day develop by themselves. They'd probably be more 'authentic' that way. But let's face it - we're roleplayers and world-builders. It's our JOB to invent traditions!

I propose that we at least decide on the GM's Day mascot, lest tradition lump us with something dumb, like a fat sled driver or a monotreme rabbit. My proposal: 

*Moz, the GM's Day Pizza  Golem

Legend tells that Moz, the GM's Day Pizza  Golem, was constructed long ago by a ancient and powerful GM. Exhausted by his player's insatiable gaming appetite, this desperate GM built Moz from the pizza, corn chips, and other snacks assembled for the coming evening's game, and then directed the golem to stand in his place as game master. Of course, the game was a great success; the players were content, even being refereed by snack food, and they also enjoyed nibbling bits of their GM during the session. Having received a much-needed evening of rest, the ancient and powerful GM took pity on the many other beleagured GMs across the globe. He directed Moz to march fo(u)rth into the world to help them in any way he could. Moz now lurches the night, standing in for exhausted (or under-prepared) GMs, providing snack food to placate rabid players, and on GM's Day (the anniversary of his construction), giving much-needed gifts of miniatures and game books to game masters who haven't killed their players too often in the preceding year.*


Any other ideas?

MB


Edit: decided I liked the name Moz(zarella) better than Sparky... it was cheesier


----------



## Heathen72

*But I liked sparky...*

Thanks Matt, that was very funny ....



			
				Matt Black said:
			
		

> * Edit: decided I liked the name Moz(zarella) better than Sparky... it was cheesier *




But no! Sparky was great! It had verve, it had pizazz, it had... Spark! It was also quite cheerful sounding. Remember, this is a celebration. 

Maybe I should start a poll in another thread.... 

Which name do you prefer for Matt's Mascot?
Sparky?
Moz? 
Spunkrat?
Greg?



Edit - to fix up my smilies...


----------



## Lela

*Re: But I liked sparky...*



			
				spunkrat said:
			
		

> *Thanks Matt, that was very funny ....
> 
> 
> 
> But no! Sparky was great! It had verve, it had pizazz, it had... Spark! It was also quite cheerful sounding. Remember, this is a celebration.
> 
> Maybe I should start a poll in another thread....
> 
> Which name do you prefer for Matt's Mascot?
> Sparky?
> Moz?
> Spunkrat?
> Greg?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - to fix up my smilies... *




Now you're just looking for a reason to post a poll.  

So, where's the link?


----------



## Mark

Maybe we should compile some lists of who needs to be contacted in the first post in this thread.  What do you think, spunkrat?


----------



## Sanackranib

*GM's Day*



			
				ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *how exactly are you gonna get this to go national? You gonna ask the national legislature to ratify this as a national holiday? And then the UN to ratify it as an International Holiday? *




If any of you out there have THAT kind of pull then PERHAPS my plot for world domination can come next??

WAAAAAAAAhahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!

it's a day like any other day, but a day that's special for a few of us. like a lot of the other posters here I voted on one poll for this allready. enough talk. lets just make it happen. post it everywhere or whatever to get the word out.


----------



## Mark

*Re: GM's Day*



			
				Sanackranib said:
			
		

> *enough talk. lets just make it happen. post it everywhere or whatever to get the word out. *




Well said!   Go to every place where it is appropriate and just get the word out.  Try to be polite and do not spam places, but most message boards will have a forum where it is OK to do this.  Report back here, and with links, for any place that you have posted (so others can also go and voice thise support.)  Here's a few places where I have mentioned it...

Monte's Boards

RPG.net

3EBB

I chose to keep the subject line and text of the message kinda simple and answer some of the questions as they come up.  

_____________________________________

(Topic) 03-04 GM's Day!

(Message) Time to create a holiday specific to our hobby gaming and that day will be March 4th. What do you think? 

March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day! 

Do something nice for the people that work so hard to make your gaming sessions fun and memorable!
______________________________________

So do what you can to spread the word and *March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!*


----------



## Heathen72

*Some people I have/am contacted...*

I've posted on a few boards, (including replying to a couple of yours Mark, to keep the interest up...) and I have also emailed a few webzines and the like. I hope it works... What are the most popular forums anyway? I did a google search and came up with a few forums where the last post was in August.

Just so we aren't pestering anyone twice...
I've contacted Karen at RPG Times
and I've posted on these (or will when the registrations get sent to my email account  )
Sword and sorcery
RPGboards still waiting for 'activation'...
Kargatane 


That's the pain of doing this - I have to register everywhere to post the messages. On the other hand, I am seeing a lot of cool sites I hadn't visited before...
It's hard to do much than this at the moment. I have a lot on my plate at work...


----------



## thalmin

I posted at WotC boards and at 
Creative Mountain Games (Sorry, Mark, I couldn't help myself.)
I also posted on the *Game Industry Forum* , which is a member-only forum, thus no link.


----------



## Heathen72

thalmin said:
			
		

> *I posted at WotC boards and at
> Creative Mountain Games (Sorry, Mark, I couldn't help myself.) *




LOL!
Thanks Thalmin


----------



## Lela

I got the guys over at the Rat Bastard DMs' Club.

[Edit: Now that was a stupid mistake.  ]


----------



## MEG Hal

I will hit Mortality's Forums as well as have some cool ideas for our website's online store.


----------



## Mark

Great start, everyone!  ('cept maybe that link to my forums...   )



			
				THG Hal said:
			
		

> *I will hit Mortality's Forums as well as have some cool ideas for our website's online store. *




Be sure to edit that link, please, so it leads right to the thread once you've posted. 

To everyone- If you don't have the time to start a thread, be sure to post to some of the ones that are already going!


----------



## MEG Hal

Mark said:
			
		

> *Great start, everyone!  ('cept maybe that link to my forums...   )
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to edit that link, please, so it leads right to the thread once you've posted.
> 
> To everyone- If you don't have the time to start a thread, be sure to post to some of the ones that are already going!  *




Done chief!


----------



## Mark

THG Hal said:
			
		

> *Done chief! *




Thanks Thunder Eye!


----------



## Lela

THG Hal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Done chief! *




Got mine too boss man. 


(PostCount=PostCount+1)


----------



## RSKennan

I'm definitely in. It's good to see that us GMs are appreciated. The numbers on my poll didn't seem to say that, but this changes things quite a bit.   I'm going to wait and see if my friends hear about this on their own, and I'll let everyone know.


----------



## Mark

*Re: Some people I have/am contacted...*



			
				spunkrat said:
			
		

> *...and I've posted on the
> RPGboards
> kargatane
> sword and sorcery*




Be sure to adjust the links once the threads are started, please. 

Lela? - Did you post a new thread somewhere?


----------



## Lela

*Re: Re: Some people I have/am contacted...*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lela? - Did you post a new thread somewhere?  *




A little while ago actually,



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *I got the guys over at the Rat Bastard DMs' Club.
> 
> [Edit: Now that was a stupid mistake.  ] *




I fixed the link to go straight to the thread (among other "I'm to tired to be using UBB Code mistakes).  It's in the "Open to All" section of the RBDMC; where all are free to ask the true RBs for advice.


----------



## Mark

You, Lela, are the bomb!


----------



## Heathen72

*Now we're cooking!!*

Now we are cooking!! Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Wicht

I keep looking to see when Morrus is going to throw this up on the front news page.  

Or did I just miss it?


----------



## arwink

I remember seeing it a day or two ago.  I think perhaps you've missed it.


----------



## Lela

arwink said:
			
		

> *I remember seeing it a day or two ago.  I think perhaps you've missed it. *




Saterday .



> *
> A group of posters on my messageboards are trying to arrange an annual GM's Day. If you're interested, take a look at the thread (scooper: Mark). *





That's how I found out about it.  Haven't seen anything since though.


----------



## Gargoyle

Can anyone recommend a good countdown CGI script?  I'm no web guru, but I occassionally install CGI scripts on my site to add some functionality.  I want to put a countdown to GM's Day thing on my site.  Downloaded a countdown script the other day, but couldn't get it to work.  

Combined with a logo, I think that a "X days to GM's Day" counter would be nifty.  (And a good reminder for my forgetful players.  Greed motivates me.)


----------



## Gargoyle

bump..


----------



## Mark

I wonder if Blacksway might have a script that does that sort of thing...?


----------



## MEG Hal

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> *Can anyone recommend a good countdown CGI script?  I'm no web guru, but I occassionally install CGI scripts on my site to add some functionality.  I want to put a countdown to GM's Day thing on my site.  Downloaded a countdown script the other day, but couldn't get it to work.
> 
> Combined with a logo, I think that a "X days to GM's Day" counter would be nifty.  (And a good reminder for my forgetful players.  Greed motivates me.) *




Good idea with a link to this thread or a webpage for this, if someone is web savvy I bet Adlon at Mortality would let them have webspace for GM's Day.  I am not web savvy nor do I have the time to do it but I could put in touch anyone who would take this project on...as for a logo I like...


Grim face looking down from the clouds (GM) and a small hand (PC) holding a gift a 6 sided die with a bow on it and it say March 4th is GM's Day or something like that.

That would be real keen maybe even keen +1


----------



## Mark

By all means, everyone who can should start a page dedicated to extoling the goodwill of GM's Day!  Of course, there is no single home for GM's Day!, as it lives in the heart of each and every gamer...


----------



## Mark

Wow!  This is really cool!  Tony Mosely, who draws the Zogonia comic featured in Dragon Magazine, has volunteered this logo for any who wish to further the efforts of GM's Day!  Thanks, Tony!

________________________________________________

Mark, 

Hiya, Tony Moseley here.  I read the recent "GM's Day" posts on EN World and it seems like some folks want a logo but nobody has made one yet...so I made one.  If you like it, use it--CMG can have it.  If you don't like it, just delete it--I totally don't mind at all, Mark.    

If you or somebody else wants to fancy this logo up, go right ahead.  I know practically nothing about banners and web stuff, so I just made the logo in Photoshop at 72 dpi without any other specifications (regarding colors, the size of the original, the ratio of length to width). 

Best Wishes, 
Tony
__________________________________________________

I'm sure some will want to adjust it for their own GM's Day! pages but when I set mine up, I will be using it as is!


----------



## Heathen72

*Logo*

Cool Logo. Nice and simple. Thanks, Tony!!
Maybe we could send that to Morrus too...
AS for a GM's Day Website, That's a good idea. I have a web designer friend - he might do it for us....if we ask extra nicely


----------



## Mark

*Re: Logo*



			
				spunkrat said:
			
		

> *Cool Logo. Nice and simple. Thanks, Tony!!
> Maybe we could send that to Morrus too...
> AS for a GM's Day Website, That's a good idea. I have a web designer friend - he might do it for us....if we ask extra nicely  *




I think it would be great if everyone who had some spare web space, and was inclined to do so, made a page explaining GM's Day! to people and mentioning what they plan to do (with updates afterward.)  Of course, anyone is welcome to utilize the above logo or make their own.  Perhaps, at some point down the road, we will need to discuss the idea of having a web ring for all of those pages.


----------



## Mark

Howdy all! 

We'll make a bigger push for this after the new year, but I stumbled across something in an article that warrants further research...



> _Originally posted in an article here_
> *In January of 1995, Congress decided it was spending too much time inventing holidays, so it gave itself a permanent break from holiday legislation.
> 
> ...
> 
> Now, individual congressmen can put their constituents’ events into the official record, but it no longer has the rule of law it once did. So while obscure holidays may still be possible for small groups of people, rolling them out to a national level is another story, although there are people still trying.
> *




If anyone wishes to look into this in their local area, please post your findings here. Thanks!


----------



## Moe Ronalds

Risen from the ashes like the mighty pheonix!


----------



## Maidenfine

I just found this and I think it's a super great idea. And the slogan is catchy too. I'm planning on putting a little something on my website and I'll see what else I can do.


----------



## the Jester

Thanks, Maidenfine!

Haven't seen you around before- are you new to us or just mostly a lurker?


----------



## MEG Hal

Ok, we have added a March 4th for GM's day special in our online store... basically things we thought a GM would want in a bundle at a great savings, we hope you are able to take advantage of these savings---enjoy!


----------



## MEG Hal

LINK TO THE ONLINE STORE!!!!!


----------



## RangerWickett

*bump* as a reminder


----------



## Piratecat

As requested by Mark, I've slid this thread back into the General Forums in time for this year's event.


----------



## Teflon Billy

I've got my GM a Moder Library leather-covered pocket sized version of _The Three Musketeers_ (a book he loves)

I suspect my players will get me booze.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Hey, this is the first year that I'm actually runnig a game when GMs Day hits. Wonder if my players even know about it?


----------



## Mark

Piratecat said:
			
		

> As requested by Mark, I've slid this thread back into the General Forums in time for this year's event.





Thanks!


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Aiiieeee! Undead topic! It's risen from the grave (again)!

The Auld Grump, ah GM's day, celebrated by giving prezzies to my favorite GM... me.


----------



## jgbrowning

We'll be joining in the tradtion this year like we did last year.

joe b.


----------



## Flyspeck23

We too 

And I'd update the banners/buttons, if there's a need.
(can't remember right now if the last ones have been generic or just for 2004...)


----------



## Mark

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> And I'd update the banners/buttons, if there's a need.
> (can't remember right now if the last ones have been generic or just for 2004...)




Update away!  Maybe you can find that thread in the d20 Pubs forum that had the old ones in it, bump it up, and add the new versions you produce?  There are some other folks in the e-pub forum on RPGNow.com working on some other versions, too.  Just ask James if you don't have access.  Thanks!


----------



## Heathen72

Mark said:
			
		

> Update away!  Maybe you can find that thread in the d20 Pubs forum that had the old ones in it, bump it up, and add the new versions you produce?  There are some other folks in the e-pub forum on RPGNow.com working on some other versions, too.  Just ask James if you don't have access.  Thanks!




We should make use of the nifty arithmetic progression of the dates 03-04-05


----------



## Mark

spunkrat said:
			
		

> We should make use of the nifty arithmetic progression of the dates 03-04-05




That's a good idea.


----------



## Seeten

oh my goodness, its almost GM's Day!


----------



## rpghost

Bump... just wanted to add a reminder to everyone about what GM day is all about...

HEavy sales on RPGNow.com and even 15% off at RPGShop.com today.

James


----------



## Heathen72

rpghost said:
			
		

> Bump... just wanted to add a reminder to everyone about what GM day is all about...
> 
> HEavy sales on RPGNow.com and even 15% off at RPGShop.com today.
> 
> James



James - you've missed the point, entirely. It's not all about the sales.... it's about buttering up your GM so that you get more XP!   

Mike


----------



## der_kluge

I'm amazed at how well this little idea has blossomed.  Pretty impressive when you think about it.


----------



## The Sigil

spunkrat said:
			
		

> We should make use of the nifty arithmetic progression of the dates 03-04-05



Not only that, those are the sides of a right triangle! 

--The Sigil


----------



## The Shaman

I treated myselt to a copy of 1st edition _Top Secret_ at Noble Knight Games - I'm thinking about running "Operation: Sprechenhaltestelle" as a d20 _Modern_ espionage one-off.


----------



## Mark

Oh, goodness me.  Is it getting close to that time of year, again?


----------



## Mark CMG

Again?  Seems like I just sent my GM a card . . .


----------



## Poster Bard

The clock is ticking and the GM is kickin'!


----------



## Mark

And today is the day!


----------



## jgbrowning

Mark said:
			
		

> And today is the day!




Yep. Doesn't seem that long ago does it Mark? 

joe b.


----------



## Mark

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Yep. Doesn't seem that long ago does it Mark?
> 
> joe b.





Seems like only yesterday that Lord Stumbleford and The Right Honorable Wobblington first toasted the holiday.


----------



## jgbrowning

Mark said:
			
		

> Seems like only yesterday that Lord Stumbleford and The Right Honorable Wobblington first toasted the holiday.




Indeed. Time's a flyin!

joe b.


----------



## Mark

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Indeed. Time's a flyin!
> 
> joe b.





It'll be better in the montage.


----------



## Heathen72

Hope everyone had a great GM's Day!
Anyone do anything special (apart from just buying their GM a game?)


----------



## Mark

spunkrat said:
			
		

> Hope everyone had a great GM's Day!
> Anyone do anything special (apart from just buying their GM a game?)





Happy GM's Day to you, Founder! 


I painted dwarves.


----------



## sjmiller

Sadly, I doubt any of my players got me anything.  We don't play till this coming Sunday, but since pretty much all of them do not read message boards like this one, I doubt any of them KNOW about GM's Day.  I mentioned it once, in passing, but didn't want to press the issue.


----------



## Mark

Looks like the banners are flying again and it is the five year anniversary of the holiday!


 March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!


----------



## Flynn

I like GM's Day. It's within a week of my birthday, and my players have often used it as an excuse to pick me up something as a nice gift. Last year, I think it was, I got Adamant's Mars sword and planet RPG. That was very, very cool!

Now that I'm playing, too, I just have to remember to get my own DM something. 

With Regards,
Flynn


----------



## B4cchus

The March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day! has a great ring to it!
Alternatively I suggest 7-13.


----------



## kensanata

I need to remind my players of March Forth!


----------



## rossik

oh...here still march 3rd..one day to go!

when did this started?
who create this celebration day?


----------



## srblack1167

In Memorium of Gary Gygax:
I do believe that March 4th should be known as GMs day to all gamers, everywhere forever more.


----------



## Mark

Yup.  This year, GM's Day is Gygax Mourning Day. 


From one Grognard to another, Goodnight Poppa G!


----------



## Blackrat

rossik said:
			
		

> oh...here still march 3rd..one day to go!
> 
> when did this started?
> who create this celebration day?



I believe it actually was the EN Wolrders who chose this. I found out about it two years ago and I felt very amused because it's my birthday too. Yesterday I almost felt quilty to have birthday the same day that Mr. Gygax died :\ .


----------



## Heathen72

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I believe it actually was the EN Wolrders who chose this. I found out about it two years ago and I felt very amused because it's my birthday too. Yesterday I almost felt quilty to have birthday the same day that Mr. Gygax died :\ .




It indeed ENWorlders who founded it - it was this thread!!

Yeah, it's kinda amazing that Gary passed away on GM's day. I don't know if that is incredibly apt, or utterly horrible. I feel a bit morose about it actually. Maybe Enworld needs to have some sort of Web based wake for him or something where we can remember him. Maybe just a thread, maybe something more. And when we are done we can lock the thread for posterity


----------



## Blackrat

Edited out an outdated message.


----------



## Mark

Are we there yet?


----------



## Dragonblade

Blackrat said:


> Well since it was ENWorlders responsible for GM's Day, what say you to this: July 27. Gary Gygax Day? - EN World D&D / RPG News




Why would it need to be any other day? Gary's death was a tragic loss that affected all of us. However, I for one will forever remember Gary Gygax's death on this day because his passing was on GM's day.

Indeed how karmic, how ironic, how sad, yet how utterly appropriate that perhaps the greatest GM of all left us on GM's day. I can think of no more fitting tribute to the greatest DM of all time than to continue to celebrate not only GM day on March 4th, but to remember Gary's life as well.


----------



## Drowbane

Wow, has it been a year already?

My niece has a date with the Tomb of Horrors, 3/4/09. 

May E.G.G. be with her.


----------



## Mark

Definitely a weekend that should be used to game well.


----------



## avin

It can't be something relative to d20.

There's a lot of GMs who never did D&D.


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Rise up my unthread companion, for the time fast approaches when you again _walk the EARTH!_
*Mwuhahahaha!*

The Auld Grump


----------



## kensanata

Awesome, thanks for the resurrection of this thread.


----------



## Cyronax

And just in time for players to buy their DM's copies of the player handbook 3. 

Though I'd prefer to get a copy of the Plane Above -- since its more DM-ey.

C.I.D.


----------



## Mark

All Creative Mountain Games materials are at 25% off for the GM's Day sale but I get such good response on the 3.5E adventure The Whispering Woodwind that I have dropped it to just one dollar for the holiday.  March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!


----------



## Heathen72

Wow. 

I don't drop by ENworld much anymore - my gaming group has disbanded, and I have a baby on the way, but each year it get's to March Fourth and I think "I wonder how GM's Day is going, so I pop on over, and this year there is a massive banner at the top of the page with a cool logo emblazoned with "Biggest Sale of the Year!" 

While I had always said that GM's Day didn't have to be commercial (you can always just make your GM breakfast!) I am really pleased it has taken off in this manner, and that it has been so supported by the vendors and the roleplaying community at large. 

Sweet.

Mike


----------



## Evilhalfling

for my GMs day I get the best gift - I get  to be a DM again!

alright so its only been since mid-december (last year) since my group disbanded.  But I was jonsing....

The 1st game is actually today, but yesterday one of the new players changed the character he was going to play and passed on the background I suggested.  He gave me this instead: 

"The history of this Dragonborn PC is he has exiled himself to the wild and was orphaned at a relatively young age- his parents were murdered.  He has honor and is kind of a reluctant hero, exacting vengeance & justice on those that do ill.  " 

24hrs later I have a new arch-villian, a new plot line and a stronger connection between the characters than I had orginally planned. 
I love DMing.


----------



## jaerdaph

spunkrat said:


> I am really pleased it has taken off in this manner, and that it has been so supported by the vendors and the roleplaying community at large.




I just gave you some long overdue XP!


----------



## Heathen72

jaerdaph said:


> I just gave you some long overdue XP!




XP! XP! 

Hooray!!

LOL


----------



## Mark

And more XP from me, too!


----------



## Heathen72

A week to go - time for a quick bump!


----------



## kensanata

Always a good idea!


----------



## TheAuldGrump

spunkrat said:


> A week to go - time for a quick bump!



Heh, I was planning to cast Raise Thread on the first - I may have over thought that....

The Auld Grump


----------



## Heathen72

Anyone know if any RPG companies are doing any sales?


----------



## Mark CMG

Coming up fast.  Make your plans early! 


There's now a GM's Day Facebook page to "Like" - GM'S DAY | Facebook


----------



## Lwaxy

Don't have Facebook - it's evil - but a good idea anyway


----------



## Mark CMG

Lwaxy said:


> Don't have Facebook - it's evil - but a good idea anyway





That explains the maniacal laughter app I got asked to give my information to.


----------



## kensanata

*2012!*

Has it been so long? Be sure to tell all your players that it's March Fourth in a few days!


----------



## Mark CMG

This is always the toughest night of the year for GMs.  Many will have trouble sleeping, perhaps staying up past midnight hoping to catch a glimpse of the Spirit of GM's Day, sneaking into their dice bags, their games closets, their miniatures display cases.  Wondering if their players will remember them, thank them, think of all the hard work they do throughout the year.  Many GMs will dream tonight of the perfect scenario.  They will have visions of their players cracking the code to a particularly tough puzzle.  They'll imagine their BBEG rolling a crit at just the right moment to heighten the tension.  Thank goodness and evilness for our GMs on the morrow.


March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!


----------



## Sekhmet

The 9th Anniversary of GM's Day? Fantastic.
From one GM to another, Happy GM's Day.


----------



## RangerWickett

E.N. Publishing is running a Naval Adventures Kickstarter - Admiral o' the High Seas - Naval Adventures (Pathfinder, 4e) by Morrus — Kickstarter - and today only we're offering a GM's Day Special!

If you pledge $50 or $75 today, you can get your GM added to the book as a famous ship's captain or infamous pirate. They'll get a 1- or 2-page write-up, and you can let your GM know that they'll be famous across the internet!


----------



## FickleGM

I got the Savage Worlds Super Powers Companion PDF (25% off for GM's Day sale from Drive Thru RPG) and have already put it to use creating characters for an upcoming campaign.  w00t!


----------



## Mark CMG

Five weeks to go!  Do something special for your GM this year and let them know you care! 

And be sure to "Like" the Facebook page - http://www.facebook.com/GMSDAY


----------



## Mark CMG

Four weeks and counting.  Perhaps bringing the GM's favorite snack to the next few sessions?


----------



## Mark CMG

Three weeks and counting.  Maybe getting some minis for your GM is a way to say thank you.


----------



## Mark CMG

Two weeks and counting.


----------



## Lwaxy

Don't think I'll get as much this year, but last year was a blast


----------



## Mark CMG

One week away from the big GM's Day!


----------



## Morrus

I put together a little site to collate a list of all offers/sales/etc.


----------



## Mark CMG

Morrus said:


> I put together a little site to collate a list of all offers/sales/etc.





It's a thing of beauty!  Thanks!


----------



## Heathen72

Morrus said:


> I put together a little site to collate a list of all offers/sales/etc.




Thanks, Morrus.


----------



## Mark CMG

With only two days to go, I'd imagine folks are scrambling to prep a game for their GM!


----------



## Lilith

Over thirty publishers have their products on sale for GM's Day at Paizo.com right here.


----------



## RangerWickett

One of my players got me cookies, two full sets of dice, and a pair of percentile dice in Japanese kanji!


----------



## FickleGM

I got the MnM3e Gamemasters Guide in PDF format, compliments of my wife (I've wanted that one for a while, but since I took a year off from MnM, it had slipped my mind).


----------



## Lwaxy

Pizza and salad paid for by an online group  Plus some PF stuff I was missing.


----------



## Mark CMG

Eight short weeks until GM's Day, so start making those plans now!


----------



## Mark CMG

The revitalized original logo . . .


----------



## Mark CMG

Five weeks to go and lots of fun memes on the Facebook GM's Day page (Like and Share, please), this one with a Autumn photo of the beautiful Lake Geneva shoreline in Wisconsin (Smoke on the Water optional  ) -


https://www.facebook.com/GMSDAY


----------



## Mark CMG

Approximately two weeks left to GM's Day!

https://www.facebook.com/GMSDAY


----------



## Poster Bard

One week until we March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!

https://www.facebook.com/GMSDAY


----------



## Mark CMG

Open the Door and March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day! 

https://www.facebook.com/GMSDAY


----------



## Mark CMG

Looks like 12 years after the inception of GM's Day, WotC has decided to name the whole previous month (February) as "Dungeon Master Appreciation Month"

http://dnd.wizards.com/articles/features/appreciate-your-dungeon-master


----------



## Poster Bard

This Wednesday, we March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!

https://www.facebook.com/GMSDAY


----------



## Mark CMG

Got an opinion on the Best GM ever?  Add your ideas here or there and everywhere as we celebrate GMs of all stripes!

RPG Blog Carnival: Best GM Ever - http://tinyurl.com/m3qxgor


----------



## Mark CMG

Mark CMG said:


> This is always the toughest night of the year for GMs.  Many will have trouble sleeping, perhaps staying up past midnight hoping to catch a glimpse of the Spirit of GM's Day, sneaking into their dice bags, their games closets, their miniatures display cases.  Wondering if their players will remember them, thank them, think of all the hard work they do throughout the year.  Many GMs will dream tonight of the perfect scenario.  They will have visions of their players cracking the code to a particularly tough puzzle.  They'll imagine their BBEG rolling a crit at just the right moment to heighten the tension.  Thank goodness and evilness for our GMs on the morrow.
> 
> 
> March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!





Tomorrow we roll!


----------



## Lwaxy

Yes, yes we do... I hope I get Chinese food again


----------



## General_Tangent

Mark CMG said:


> The revitalized original logo . . .




Is it okay to use the logo on my blog post for GM's day?


----------



## Mark CMG

General_Tangent said:


> Is it okay to use the logo on my blog post for GM's day?





Everyone is welcome to use this logo.  Have a great GM's Day!


----------



## General_Tangent

Mark CMG said:


> Everyone is welcome to use this logo.  Have a great GM's Day!




Many thanks Mark.


----------



## Mark CMG

General_Tangent said:


> Many thanks Mark.




Make sure to use it for good, and possibly evil but the less said about that the better.


----------



## Mark CMG

We are one month away from GM's Day!  Do something nice for the person who runs your games, please.  And spread the word about his most excellent celebration of all things gaming!

https://www.facebook.com/GMSDAY/


----------



## Mark CMG

Happy GM's Day, everybody! 

Over on RPGNow, CMG has several items for 50% Off and most of the offerings at just One Dollar!

http://www.rpgnow.com/browse/pub/457/Creative-Mountain-Games


----------



## William Ronald

Happy GM's Day. 

I would like to thank MarkCMG for kicking this off and being a great GM.  Also, my thanks to the GMs whom I have played with in the last 35-plus years of gaming.


----------



## Mark CMG

Huzzah for all the great GM's, on this day and every day, who run our games for us!


----------



## Wicht

Way back in 2002, it was a Saturday, and I asked... 







Wicht said:


> Are we really going to have official holiday colors and a mascot or is that a personal preference thing.  Or are we just going to let the traditions make themselves over the years?




It might be interesting to find out what traditions people have made for themselves with this holiday we created...

In my family, we try to make the time to play a game, either an RPG or a longish thematic boardgame but, since it is GM's day, the family lets me pick the game. Also, my wife has baked me a cake a time or two for the day. I may have got presents too a couple of years.


----------



## Mark CMG

Wicht said:


> Way back in 2002, it was a Saturday, and I asked...
> 
> It might be interesting to find out what traditions people have made for themselves with this holiday we created...
> 
> In my family, we try to make the time to play a game, either an RPG or a longish thematic boardgame but, since it is GM's day, the family lets me pick the game. Also, my wife has baked me a cake a time or two for the day. I may have got presents too a couple of years.




We had a great day today at Lake Geneva Games with food, fun and prizes.  And Ernie even stopped by to lend his support to Shane who was running Gaxmoor.  And Excellent day!

https://www.facebook.com/LakeGenevaGames/


----------



## Mark CMG

It's that time of year again to March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!


----------



## Eltab

This hobby needs to also create a day for ex-DMs, people who had to step away from behind the viewscreen (hopefully only temporarily) - to lure them back.
Myself included.  At least I can play again at last, now I need to pull out my old campaign notes for updating...


----------

